# BOB food



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

what are some good ideas for food to put in a bug out bag?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Energy bars, jerky. Hard to come up with stuff that won't freeze in my climate.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Trail mix, clif bars, dehydrated camp meals, ramen, jerkey, tinned meat or pouches of meat.

Snares and fishing kit. Know how to use them.

Don't forget a means to cook.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Depends on how you are going to use the BOB. If it is to get to a preplanned & stocked location you want foods you can eat on the go. Stopping to cook foods kills time & time probably isn't on your side.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Depends on how you are going to use the BOB. If it is to get to a preplanned & stocked location you want foods you can eat on the go. Stopping to cook foods kills time & time probably isn't on your side.


What is your suggestion for someone who needs to walk for several days?


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Clif bars work in any weather, as does trail mix. Nut butter with crackers (we use spare packages of MRE crackers; figuring they last longer than the meals they came from). Stuff that cooks in hot water if you can spare the space for a Kelly kettle (hot drinks of a morning are flat comforting, and it's a good water purification method). Dried fruit to go with the jerky...lots of miles in carbs.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Raisins are high calorie per ounce, easy to carry, last a long time and very healthy for you. Just one of the items worth considering, they don't make you thirsty and they don't need to be cooked. You can eat them on the go.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So much depends on the number of days you need to reach your destination, the climate for the time of year, how much weight you can carry. back in Illinois I didn't have to really carry much water but it could freeze. Down here I need to carry all the water I need.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

There are three things to consider when preparing a bag. These are size, weight, and nutritional value. In the military we have a saying that goes "ounces equal pounds, and pounds equal pain." consider that when packing. Space is a limited resource, no matter how big your bag is. MREs are great nutritional value, but in their outer bag they are bulky. So the key is to find the smallest, lightest meals with the highest caloric and nutritional value you can. A last thought is to consider preperation requirements. Food you can eat without wasting water are ideal, as are foods that don't require cooking or heating. Then again, if you are in the cold, a hot meal helps fend off hypothermia.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll say it depends on what your bugging out for and how long. for me, it's more of a get home bag but if bugging out it's for hurricanes. In both cases I tend to go simple and keep a 72 hour pack of freeze dried food plus a camel back of water, etc. My BOL is 8 miles away and I can reach it in a day if it were an event other than a hurricane..


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Right now I have some homemade MRE’s but they will expire soon so I’m swapping them out with Mountain House freeze dried meals. I also keep rice and beans in two of the water bottles. Water is everywhere here so I don’t have to carry a lot.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I ponder this topic from time to time too. I pack the dry mix I put together for bannock (unleavened bread or yeast less bread). It's light a loaf will last you grazing all day as you go and you can mix other things in before you cook it. Basically I use 1 cup flour, 2 table spoons of skim milk powder and another of sugar a tea spoon nod salt and baking powder. It takes up about a cups worth of space per mix. If you nab a squirrel or rabbit etc just get a fire going. While the thing I'd roasting mix your dough. U don't want it sticky. You can mix in the meat, wild herbs or seasonings - I've used dehydrated fruit and raisins too. Roll the dough into a long snake. Peel the bark off a good fresh stick from a healthy tree. Wrap the dough around it like a snaked coiled up. Cook on fire till its bread. Not to close now. Will last a day of walking and just nibble on it and drink water. Can cook more sophisticated like on little stoves or in tin foil buried in coals etc. never gets old.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

When it comes to bugging out, I feel it's a lot like traditional backpack camping. Granted there are some differences, security for example, but a lot of similarities. Mountain House makes good backpacking meals that you simply add hot water, wait a few minutes and your meal is ready. Same with MRE's. However the tradeoff is they require space. So like with everything it depends on what you're going to use your BOB for, where you live, how well you can forage, what you will or won't eat. Lot's of great suggestions so far on this thread but everyone's BOB needs to be tailored to meet their specific needs.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> Right now I have some homemade MRE's but they will expire soon so I'm swapping them out with Mountain House freeze dried meals. I also keep rice and beans in two of the water bottles. Water is everywhere here so I don't have to carry a lot.


I second the Mountain House meals. Light weight and filling.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

You want carbs like drytack and biscuits. Look at what mountaineers pack for ideas.



A little candy or honey is suggested too.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

S.O.S. food bars. They are individually wrapped, taste like a short bread cookie with a hint of coconut, reasonably priced, 5 year shelf life, waterproof packaging, good under extreme temps. Very compact. The only drawback for me is that they contain gluten. Great for my family, however. They can provide the caloric base for survival. You can augment with other snacks, drink packs, comfort food items.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> I'll say it depends on what your bugging out for and how long. for me, it's more of a get home bag but if bugging out it's for hurricanes. In both cases I tend to go simple and keep a 72 hour pack of freeze dried food plus a camel back of water, etc. My BOL is 8 miles away and I can reach it in a day if it were an event other than a hurricane..


If you are only going 8 miles, you should be able to walk that in 2 hours or less.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> If you are only going 8 miles, you should be able to walk that in 2 hours or less.


Depends on who you are and the terrain. A lot of members here are elderly, have health problems, may be hauling small children, etc. The terrain may be rugged. I've mentioned before that Hurricane Sandy dropped 45,000 trees in my utility district that had to be cleared to restore power. Imagine walking around right after that! Beautiful weather after the hurricane passed, but you could hardly move without encountering downed trees and downed utility wires.

I only had a few miles to go to get home after the WTC was hit on 9/11. The only problem was I was on an island. If I had the ability to walk on water it would have been much easier to get home that day.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Imo, dont waste your money on energy bars, you get better value if you go after a protien bar. You don't need to spend hard earned money on 'calories added' when there are so many cheap, clean, sources of calories out there. Consider dried fruit or flavoured rice cakes.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yea I guess 8 miles on Manhattan is very different than 8 miles anywhere else.


----------



## GraywolfSurvival (Jan 1, 2013)

GORP baby, GORP. Best bang for your buck survival food for a bug out bag. More calories and protein per pound and cubic inch than pretty much anything out there, tastes MUCH better than that crap people usually pack, and it's cheap.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

GraywolfSurvival said:


> GORP baby, GORP. Best bang for your buck survival food for a bug out bag. More calories and protein per pound and cubic inch than pretty much anything out there, tastes MUCH better than that crap people usually pack, and it's cheap.


Incorrect. Trail mixes contain too much sodium, and so they cause dehydration, which means more water.

Out of all these meals that people suggest you must remember that basically all of them are high in sodium. The body need sodium, but not a lot of it. Too much overloads the kidneys and leads to stones, kidney disease, dehydration, etc. If your meal has over 150mg of sodium per serving you are going to need a significantly increased water intake. Food for thought


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You can make up your own trail mix with raw ingredients if you're worried about sodium...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe look at the actual nutritional information on the ingredients of even homemade trail mixes. The raw ingredients are high in sodium. Just food for thought.


----------

